# 8mm steel and clay! What bands do I need?



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

I'd like some flat bands for my OTF slingshot that handles 8mm steel and 8mm/9mm clay. I don't know much about these so I'd like to buy them allready installed with a pouch. Anyone have a link to quality bands that fits my need?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

In the US

https://simple-shot.com/accessories/bandsets/

https://www.fowlersmakeryandmischief.com/shop-t-shirts-autographed-pictures-fowler-alone?tag=Bands&category=Slingshots

When you select bands just indicate what size ammo you're using.

Mike

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

To be honest new Slinger you're talking about two different bands sets. For best results you want a much lighter band for the clay since they are going to come in about 1 gram each. 8 millimeter comes in at 2 grams. You could get something that was a little underpowered so that your clay will shoot more straight. When you overpower clay it definitely goes off course a lot more than a few over power steel ammo.


----------



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> To be honest new Slinger you're talking about two different bands sets. For best results you want a much lighter band for the clay since they are going to come in about 1 gram each. 8 millimeter comes in at 2 grams. You could get something that was a little underpowered so that your clay will shoot more straight. When you overpower clay it definitely goes off course a lot more than a few over power steel ammo.


I appreciate your help! 
Can yiu recommend a band and pouch for the clay? Sormthing allready installed? A link perhaps?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I will take a look at simple shot.com, my best suggestion would be to just take a dive in the deep end get a wheel cutter a self-healing cutting board and some .5 latex from simpleshot.com and make your own. It's very rewarding and very cost-effective and it's not hard at all to tie a pouch on it just takes a little practice. Personally I shoot tubes now much easier to work with and those are what I shoot my light and heavier ammo with. But I will take a look and put a link on here for you.

Cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

https://simple-shot.com/accessories/2s10006x/simpleshot-training-ammo-bandset


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

https://simple-shot.com/accessories/2s1000xx/slingshot-flatband-bandsets

The second link will get you to the 8 mm and you can see the clay/quarter inch which is the same wait. Personally I like quarter inch steel much better than clay because it's very accurate you can use very light band it will really help your accuracy and if you use a catch box you don't have to worry about buying more. Walmart has a box of 250 count ¼" steel for under $5


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

And also almost $5 for one band set sings Price it to me when you can buy an entire roll of .5 $12 ... but definitely more work involved just something to think about if you really get into slingshots cuz one of those bands hats will only last for two or three hundred shots. Where has a set of tubes can last for 1200 to 2000 shots and give you the same speed and accuracy.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

What Vince said. Learning to make your own band sets will enable you to experiment and save you a lot of $ over the long run. You will def. need a rotary cutter and a self-healing mat, along with a good steel ruler. A pouch jig really helps - you can buy one or make one (lots of Youtube videos on how to make a pouch jig). Form there, cutting the bands require some skill and you will have to practice. I started with SPRI exercise resistance bands - $10 for a pack of 3, in 3 different resistance. Look for the ones with latex. Although there are lots of better band material options, I still use the SPRI bands - it is what I am used to,


----------

